# Free at last!!!  Sorta....



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 10, 2017)

My wife and I both gave notice, yesterday, of our resignations and move into retirement.  My last day on site will be February 3rd.  I will then use up some vacation, comp time, etc. and remain available by phone or e-mail for about another 6 weeks or until this project is on line.  During that time, I'll be "retired" for all practical purposes.

My wife and I have already planned on moving forward with retirement early this year.  Mine was pushed up a little with a diagnosis of Glaucoma and some retinal issues.  Didn't need that, but we are hoping things can be dealt with by medication and possible surgery.  

Have noticed my deteriorating vision has increased the typos in my posts.  I apologize if I have not caught all them and edited them out.  Appear to have two options.  1.)  Quite posting.  I know that would be applauded by some on the Board.  :>)  or, 2.)  Tell those who cannot read through my typos to "Get a life!"  :>)  

Anyway, counting down the days to where can spend more time with my bride of 50+ years, spend more time on the golf course, and spend more time walking the dog to stay in good health as long as possible.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 10, 2017)

Congratulations to you both!  

I do hope your vision issue can be resolved with a positive outcome.  

Heck no, option #1 isn't a good option!  I'd say, those that can't get past the typos should definitely go get a life.  I, for one, enjoy reading your posts on a daily basis.  Keep on typing Grumpy Ol' Man!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2017)

Congratulations to you and your wife Grumpy, enjoy! :sunglass: Sorry about your eyesight problems, don't give another thought to typos, happens to us all, keep talking to us, your company would be greatly missed! :love_heart:


----------



## Manatee (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anyone used a computer with speech recognition?  Seems like it would be good in this situation.

I have had cataract surgery 3 times, after reading this for the first time I feel maybe I was lucky.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 10, 2017)

Congratulations to you and your wife! It must feel great to be finally retiring. I hope the issues with your eyes can be dealt with. I know I've read about a lot of progress and testing that is ongoing.

I love reading your thoughtful and well organized posts. Don't you dare think you can retire from us!


----------



## Carla (Jan 10, 2017)

Congrats, Mr. & Mrs.! Great way to begin the New Year. Sorry to hear about your eye problem, stay on that. Don't worry about typos or any other errors. I read your posts and haven't noticed any. (who cares?) I find sometimes my iPad actually changes some of my words--I try to catch it but I'm sure I miss on occasion. Anyway, good news!


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 11, 2017)

Manatee said:


> Has anyone used a computer with speech recognition?  Seems like it would be good in this situation.
> 
> I have had cataract surgery 3 times, after reading this for the first time I feel maybe I was lucky.


Three times... you got my attention since I have been considering cataract surgery. What happened?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 11, 2017)

Congratulations on the retirement, Mr. & Mrs. GO-Man!   Please keep posting.  I enjoy your comments.


----------



## Knight (Jan 11, 2017)

Congratulations on wanting to retire and spend time together. I retired early and discovered spending 24/7 with my wife of 55 years has only gotten better. As for typos those really aren't typos those are text short hand words right. 

Glaucoma is not the terrible eye affliction like it sounds. There is a corrective procedure to relieve the pressure that is pretty normal now. Cataract removal not a big deal either if there is a reputable facility with the latest technology available. Only caveat would be,  to not be talked into a lens that you really don't need. I suggest doing research online to know what questions you should be asking about glaucoma and or cataract removal. Look for astigmatism correction as part of your research. The more you know the more comfortable you will be when talking to an eye surgeon.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 11, 2017)

Congratulations! I wish you both a wonderful retirement enjoying whatever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 11, 2017)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> My wife and I both gave notice, yesterday, of our resignations and move into retirement.  My last day on site will be February 3rd.  I will then use up some vacation, comp time, etc. and remain available by phone or e-mail for about another 6 weeks or until this project is on line.  During that time, I'll be "retired" for all practical purposes.
> 
> My wife and I have already planned on moving forward with retirement early this year.  Mine was pushed up a little with a diagnosis of Glaucoma and some retinal issues.  Didn't need that, but we are hoping things can be dealt with by medication and possible surgery.
> 
> ...



The first and most well researched and proven medical benefit of cannabis is taking the pressure off eyes for people with glaucoma. I don't know if you live where it is legal, hopefully so and you should take advantage of it. Sublingual drops are best.

My husband was very anti cannabis - until he became very ill and could not eat. For 6 weeks they pumped every med known to man into him without results - just the smell of food would make him gag. I took him home from the hospital, skin and bones and in guarded condition, and started him on cannabis. It was a complete recovery, he gained enough weight to be his old self again. (Until cancer attacked again). 

Anyway, it is known to be THE thing for Glaucoma and I am a firm believer now.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 11, 2017)

dog lover said:


> The first and most well researched and proven medical benefit of cannabis is taking the pressure off eyes for people with glaucoma. I don't know if you live where it is legal, hopefully so and you should take advantage of it. Sublingual drops are best.
> 
> My husband was very anti cannabis - until he became very ill and could not eat. For 6 weeks they pumped every med known to man into him without results - just the smell of food would make him gag. I took him home from the hospital, skin and bones and in guarded condition, and started him on cannabis. It was a complete recovery, he gained enough weight to be his old self again. (Until cancer attacked again).
> 
> Anyway, it is known to be THE thing for Glaucoma and I am a firm believer now.



Made it through the 60's and never smoke the stuff.  Our state is vehemently against it and recently removed a child from a home where the Mother was using for medicinal purposes.  Colorado, OTOH, has it legalized.  Wife wants to go see her sister in Wyoming.  We can easily go through Colorado on the way.  Hmmmmmm................


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks to all for their good wishes... and concerns.  Wife and I are really looking forward to our 2nd... or 3rd childhood!  Her work tried to talk her into going part time through 2017.  She was emphatic with the reply.  My firm has been super-supportive.  They will buy me out and away we go.  
February 3 will be my last day as a working stiff!!!!!!


----------



## StillADreamer (Jan 11, 2017)

Now you can "work" at having fun!
more power to you...enjoy, enjoy, ENJOY &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 12, 2017)

CONGRATULATONS!! I hope you two will find retirement as enjoyable as I have. It's great that you and your wife have a plan. I've had what is referred to as low tension glaucoma for about 7 or 8 years. I had the surgery for glaucoma and cataracts soon after the diagnoses; wasn't bad at all. My specialist actually changed my vision (she didn't tell me she was going to do that) so that after wearing glasses most of my life, I no longer needed them. After my diagnosis I was put on three eye drops, left eye only, to control the pressure. Surgery (cutting, then laser later on) was enough for the right eye. I have a blind spot in each eye. In the right eye, it got bigger and changed shape but through the miracle that is the human body, I am seeing almost 20/20 with both eyes open. Apparently they compensate for one another. 

So here's wishing you the best of luck with your retirement, with your visual issues and eye surgery. BTW, I make so many typos. It's hard to believe I used to be a typist and I'm sure glad I don't have to apply for a secretarial job now and take a typing test!


----------



## Bajabob (Feb 10, 2017)

The "Grumpy Old Man" self-designation sounds like the character played by Henry Fonda in the movie "On Golden Pond". I liked that movie, since it depicted some of the realities of getting older. My own retirement was unusual.  It luckily happened long ago. I then got into the details of investing, and also had the time to take long adventure trips involving bicycling or kayaking. Some of that happened in Baja California, hence my made-up nickname Bajabob. Enough for now.


----------

